# Ohio Walleye Federation Schedule for 2014



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

ILC Title Sponsor: Ravenna Marine

ILC Qualifier #1 ($150)	April 13Mosquito Lake (State Park Ramp)
ILC Qualifier #2 ($150)	May 4  Pymatuning Lake (New Bowers ) Haines Marine
ILC Qualifier #3 ($150)	May 18-Lake Milton (Pointview Ramp)
ILC Championship ($200) June 21 & 22 Berlin Lake (Mill Creek Campground Ramp / Bedell Road)

Lake Erie Open ($200)	August 23 & 24-Ashtabula (ARU) Vics Sports Center Open


Here are the events, cost, date, lake and ramp!

For more information got to www.fishowf.com or visit us on facebook
If you have other question please call 330-608-8161

Thanks Ohio Walleye Federation Committee


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland Lake Q1 Ravenna Marine Mosquito Lake Open
April 13, 2014 

Deadlines: Mail in April 8, 2014 PayPal April 11, 2014 Midnight

entry Fee $150 [paypal $155

If you have a question please visit www.fishowf.com or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland Lake Q1 Mosquito Lake Open
April 13, 2014 

Deadlines: Mail in April 8, 2014 PayPal April 11, 2014 Midnight

entry Fee $150 [paypal $155


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't miss out, the ice is gone and this should be a great Tournament!

Inland Lake Q1 Mosquito Lake Open
April 13, 2014 

Deadlines: Mail in April 8, 2014 PayPal April 11, 2014 Midnight

entry Fee $150 paypal $155


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't miss out

Inland Lake Q1 Mosquito Lake Open
April 13, 2014 

Deadlines: PayPal April 11, 2014 Midnight

Paypal $155


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't miss out

We only except paypal entries till Friday, April 11th

Inland Lake Q1 Mosquito Lake Open
April 13, 2014 

Deadlines: PayPal April 11, 2014 Midnight

Paypal $155


----------

